# WTB rod tip eye. where in Pensacola ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

any suggestions ?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Rod n Reel Depot has a huge supply. His number is 4580428. The address is 8911 Fowler Rd. He is located by Lowes on 9 mile road.


----------

